# Poll Top eliquid 2014 - Dessert/Nuts/Candy SA



## Tom (21/11/14)

Let the final voting start!


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

Did you get the message to vote?


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

I got it - thanks for the reminder @Andre
Don't know how I missed this one.
It contains a frequent favourite VM Banana Cream

EDIT - sorry - edited the above - wasn't choc mint - what was I thinking. Lol


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/11/14)

This poll reminded me that I really need to taste banana cream. 

Seeing as I haven't, long live the King


----------



## Marzuq (30/11/14)

Bump


----------



## DoubleD (5/12/14)

Last chance to get those votes in, vote vote vote


----------

